# Looking for good charter in the Hampton area



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

I have to arrange a fishing trip for a group of 6 in May. There are a lot of charter boats advertised, does anyone have one they can recommend? We are in Richmond so the Hampton area is closest for us. Would like to go out for Flounder and Rock.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

You may want to post this on the VA Board also.
Good Luck.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*HOPE THIS HELP YA*

WWW.FISHVA.ORG


----------

